

How an “investor” from Silicon Valley almost kills our company - raulmarcosl
https://medium.com/@javier_dev/how-an-investor-from-silicon-valley-almost-kills-our-company-1f4348407e65

======
senthilnayagam
Ha Ha, we dodged the bullet :)

We at RailsFactory first contacted in December 2012.

Been to the same apartment, same cat, got the walmart reference, and some
Jonathan, for the same project.

Did a code review, estimated a API for mobile.

But having operated our business for longer we did some background checks.
Some of the story checked out while others did not.

He was not willing to sign a contract and make the advance payment we needed
to start the project.

He suggested he can help us by referring us projects with his influence in
valley and SF, but we had to pay X thousand dollars per month .

Also he was going for vacation to India.

I requested him to visit our India development centre as Sales & Contracting
was not my speciality. He made a condition as he was doing us a favor, we need
to host him, so we ended paying for him to visit chennai(to and fro flight
tickets from Delhi to Chennai and for the luxury hotel stay).

Feedback I got from India team, we cannot manage him or trust him for the
sales end, even development head was sceptical for working with him for amount
of profanity he used in his general speech.

I did meet him couple of more times.

Then I was aware of the apartment sale discussions. Then we backed off fully
in March 2013.

~~~
javiercr
Wow, this is interesting.

Do you have an email? It would be interesting to talk about this.

By the way, how did you find this post? Was it just a random coincide?

~~~
senthilnayagam
My colleague from chennai mailed it to me. senthil at RailsFactory dot com

------
flyingfishroe
Thank you for your post. This behaviour is surprisingly common (something
similar albeit less expensive happened to me twice just in 2014, although in
both cases I was stupid enough to do work before the contract was signed).

On the upside, nothing like enlightening a friend doing a reference check.

~~~
javiercr
Author of the post here.

Yes, you're right however, as I explained in the post, it was a friend of ours
who introduced us to this guy. Our friend would haver never foreseen this
outcome.

In other words, all his references seemed to be ok.

------
rnirnber
Thanks for your post. We should try to get this out to the major news outlets
too. This guy is so f*cked up...why is it that rich people are always so
stingy

------
shankar021989
Lacking knowledge . And Looser people they believe as if they know
everything.Eod he is a zero person . GO AND DIE SOMEWHERE.

------
rnirnber
You guys deserve your money

------
rnirnber
fuck i hate this investor guy

